# CBD Crew



## Brick Top (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## cannawizard (Oct 12, 2011)

Brick Top said:


>


**sweet genentics, cant wait to try them


----------



## Brick Top (Oct 12, 2011)

The American counterpart to the CBD Crew, Project CBD .... http://www.projectcbd.org/



> *Support www.progectcbd.org* Take a look at the USA counterpart to the CBD Crew, Project CBD | CANNABIDIOL SCIENCE | FOR DOCTORS | FOR PATIENTS. The sight is packed with information.
> 
> Synthetic and "approved" cannabinoid-rich drugs cost too much for most patients. I'm with Fred, Martin, Jaime and Shantibaba. We can all help and move forward together.
> 
> ...


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 12, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> The American counterpart to the CBD Crew, Project CBD .... http://www.projectcbd.org/


*im with the UK guys on this one....


----------



## Brick Top (Oct 12, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> **sweet genentics, cant wait to try them


If so, check out the Mr. Nice Seeds auction.

http://www.mrnice.nl/auctions/browse.php?id=206&sub=Go%21

Z7 is a predominant indica with a splash of sativa. It union causes strong afghan and skunk aromas with an effect different to most other plants on the market. 

Selection for medical use was a priority, so the rich CBD hybrid is a great solution to get started to growing your own medicine! 
1 seed packet of Z7 contains 10 seeds. 


Analysis report:
http://www.mrnice.nl/auctions/uploaded/Z7.jpg


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 12, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> If so, check out the Mr. Nice Seeds auction.
> 
> http://www.mrnice.nl/auctions/browse.php?id=206&sub=Go%21
> 
> ...


**nice #s on that strain.. for sure going to look into it  thnx for all the input Brick'..

--cheers


----------



## SCARHOLE (Oct 12, 2011)

I've been wanting to try the Cannatonic from Resin seed co.
Remember seeing him talking about cbd strains way before shanti an Jorge were involved.


----------

